# got my first order



## stephen g (Apr 13, 2006)

well im very happy with the service and quality of the goods i bought although 1 item wasen't sent and 1 item was out of stock so i won't be able to get it sorted untill tuseday so i can't wax the car untill next weekend now but thats life anyway lol .


----------

